# Show me your wheels!



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I am going to get the wheels refurbished on the Kuga soon as the machined finish has gone nasty on them, same as every other Kuga's! :devil:

I'm definately going to go all silver and ditch the machined finish on the outside but I am thinking of anthracite or black on the inside. 

Anyone had this done on here? If so, show me your piccies!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

What color is the Kuga? Light cars need darker wheels, and the other way around. If its a white/Silver one, go for all dark wheels :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

dark anthracite, it has silver bits in it,  nice in the sun, and looks matt grey when dirty which aint too bad


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

call me boring but i think you cant beat a nice silver finish.i hate all this black alloy ******** :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Charcoal Anthracite by Thewheelspecialist


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

DIY!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I know these are not anthracite but I ant help it I just love showing off My wheels !!

The Rav4 with freshly painted callipers ....









The Jag again with freshly painted callipers...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

So nice, just had my M Sports alloys and Calipers refurbished, still in the honeymoon period. Now I notice how rubbish every non painted calliper looks on other cars. will be doing it from new now i think, the factory finish never lasts.



















do it minimadgriff, it will look awesome. Love Kugas btw, wife won't have one but they look cool, better than a facelift Quarashigoogo?.

no idea why manufactures are pushing machined finishes, great for car nuts like us, but most of the VAG (urg) cars I see are curbed to **** and being pretty boring medels too witll never be sorted due to the price. Sad, all the VAGs on my flett are mashed even with my threat of a fiery doom!!!!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Shaun said:


> Charcoal Anthracite by Thewheelspecialist


Nice,


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> I know these are not anthracite but I ant help it I just love showing off My wheels !!
> 
> The Rav4 with freshly painted callipers ....
> 
> ...


What did you do the calipers with Chuck. Looks a top job!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I'm definately going to go all silver and ditch the machined finish on the outside but I am thinking of anthracite or black on the inside.


Mine have been done this way -


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Re-read chaps, i am not after anthracite wheels as I am not a fan of dark wheels. Silver all the way 

What I am looking for is silver on the spokes/face etc, then black/anthracite on the inside of the wheel, you know the bit thats a pain to clean and you have to get your EZ brush in there. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Shiny has got it, thats the sort of pics I am after! 

Dano, i like the finish on yours. What is the silver called and thanks the Kuga is awesome, I love it.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> What color is the Kuga? Light cars need darker wheels, and the other way around. If its a white/Silver one, go for all dark wheels :thumb:


Grey mate, but as silverback says.......



silverback said:


> call me boring but i think you cant beat a nice silver finish.i hate all this black alloy ******** :lol:


Can't beat silver! :thumb: Got to be silver on the outside.

Like the color of your wheels Shaun but not for me.

Chuck, seeing your wheels looking so lovely in silver, I might have to stick with silver on the inside too! Painted calipers look good but they also look better with a Yellow logo on them :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

terrymcg said:


> What did you do the calipers with Chuck. Looks a top job!


After much good advice from the Guys on here I used Hammerite smooth in silver... Goes on great stands the heat no problem, Dries to a nice semi Gloss finish. I did not want them really shiny. And best of all Cheap !! I did the Jag X 2 coats and the Rav again two coats and still have enough left to do another car. All from a 250 mill tin costing 6 quid !! I use hammerite smooth black on the hubs and unswept disc areas ... HTH......:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> After much good advice from the Guys on here I used Hammerite smooth in silver... Goes on great stands the heat no problem, Dries to a nice semi Gloss finish. I did not want them really shiny. And best of all Cheap !! I did the Jag X 2 coats and the Rav again two coats and still have enough left to do another car. All from a 250 mill tin costing 6 quid !! I use hammerite smooth black on the hubs and unswept disc areas ... HTH......:thumb:


aye thats the stuff, i did mine 2 years ago and they need done again, not bad considering i didnt do an amazing job,


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Shiny has got it, thats the sort of pics I am after!
> 
> Dano, i like the finish on yours. What is the silver called and thanks the Kuga is awesome, I love it.


Thanks it's called chrome silver at Lepsons who did the work, there's no flake at all, I've also seen it called power silver. It's basically the standard Msport colour.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is mines, smoked chrome.



















Basically a black base coat with a blow over of silver.

Not the best picture but really stands out in the sun.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Josh as work has just had this done and it does look really nice, liking yours too.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Exotica said:


>


arent those diamond cut on the face? very :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Full polished face and painted anthracite inserts as described. Reps from Mark at
http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/index.shtml


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Smoke Grey / chrome inserts / Black on the inside of the wheel

IMO - A light smoke grey looks better than silver


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

another vote for the wheelspecialists here  if your going to get them done, do it properly


























the wheels are fooked on my golf, they are polished faces, back inners, so im going to flat them down, pain the front silver and leave the backs


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> another vote for the wheelspecialists here  if your going to get them done, do it properly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ian,your car is EPIC !:argie:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Here is mines, smoked chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like that finish.



Exotica said:


>


They do look good but can't be doing with machined finnish!



ianFRST said:


> another vote for the wheelspecialists here  if your going to get them done, do it properly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too dark 

I am going to be getting them done at Lepsoms when I decide on exactly what I want.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> Smoke Grey / chrome inserts / Black on the inside of the wheel
> 
> IMO - A light smoke grey looks better than silver


Would that suit my Grey Kuga? Really like the look of those. Where did you have them done Ricky?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> Would that suit my Grey Kuga? Really like the look of those. Where did you have them done Ricky?


It's how they come from Jaguar , Would imagine any decent wheel place would be able to do them .


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive worked on quite a few cars that have all had the wheels dealt with by the wheel specialst. Few jobs in the studio ive done have had wheels taken care of by them and cant fault the finish they can achieve.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

'The Wheel Specialist' is 'Lab Tab' in Birmingham isn't it?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I cant say i'm a fan of the black insides such as the Golf GTI etc, however I've certainly lifted the brightness of my wheels a little with a refurb back in January.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

That looks a nice bright silver, were they sprayed?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> That looks a nice bright silver, were they sprayed?


yes, full stripped and sprayed. they are so bright when cleaned, they create their own shadows in the smaller gaps, and they appear to flicker as you drive around. I like it anyway.

Shame they are filthy at the moment!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

graphite inserts


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

winter wheels









summer wheels


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> 'The Wheel Specialist' is 'Lab Tab' in Birmingham isn't it?


No bud. Nottingham based.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Wheels on my Corsa










Wheels on my Abarth 500


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

My wheels are silver on the faces and black (ish) on the backs:










I want to get them re-done as they aren't brilliant and have some curb-rash - I'll look at the wheel specialist. I was thinking of having the barrels silver next time (the opposite of what i've got/you're thinking :lol


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> Smoke Grey / chrome inserts / Black on the inside of the wheel
> 
> IMO - A light smoke grey looks better than silver


One Word .............Lush ........................:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Anthracite in the middle, polished lip.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

These arent mine but spotted them in the office car park. I thought they were a bit crazy so had to share ...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nudda said:


> These arent mine but spotted them in the office car park. I thought they were a bit crazy so had to share ...


i think there "KAHN`s" possibly ?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

apmaman said:


> DIY!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Spinner chrome‬‏
> 
> YouTube - ‪Spinners in action‬‏


WTF!!!!!! :doublesho  I mean Why?


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

silverback said:


> call me boring but i think you cant beat a nice silver finish.i hate all this black alloy ******** :lol:


Ditto cant agree more!:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

silverback said:


> i think there "KAHN`s" possibly ?


they are indeed


----------

